

Facebook is No. 1 social network in 127 countries, study finds - seminatore
http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-facebook-is-no-1-social-network-in-127-countries-study-finds-20130102,0,7705928.story

======
treskot
Not surprised at all!

